# [ID - Photo Included] Got this brown stuff growing on my plants



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

pH 7.2, ammonia/nitrites are at 0. Did not measure my nitrates. Temp @ 78. What's this brown stuff growing on the plants in my Ebi (all-stock setup)? You'll see little round spots eaten out of it - the red cherries are having some impact and are working on it.

Thanks for any help...


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Might be brown algae which from my experience occurs mostly in immature tanks. Should go away with time. Ottocats will eat this.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I second the recommendation for otocinclus. In a small tank, one per gallon. In a large tank, then maybe a school of 8 to 12. 

Even in mature tanks with lower light, broad-leafed plants will often attract diatoms and so on. Not to mention falling bits of food. Otos are very good for this. And they are adorable. That reminds me -- I need more otos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What the other said. I put 2 otos in my ADA cube and thy have fat tummies and don't even eat the other stuff I put in there except the odd zucchini (just in case they're not getting enough food). Tank glass and leaves have not been cleaner. If your tank is less than 3 months old, you're bound to get some if you're putting in enough light to grow plants.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

it is "brown algae", actually a non-photosynthetic diatom common to newly set-up tanks. It is NOT harmful, yet unsightly. As mentioned previously, Ottos are efficient at controlling it.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet  Another reason to add more fish  Any particular strains of ottos that are favourites or...? I'll look more into them this afternoon. Easy to find at the LFS? Thanks everyone, appreciate the words of wisdom


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Common ottos or Otocinclus affinis are the best and usually the only type available. Make sure that you buy them from a LFS that has had them for a couple weeks for best survival rates.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Stuart - appreciate the advice as always!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Where do you folks get your otocats?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles and April is where I have always gotten mine. Charles is out of them right now but April has plenty.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check with April then. Guess I'll make a trip this w/e


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

So why do brown diatoms appear anyway? What is it about young tanks that encourage their growth?

edit: never mind, just read Jobber's post...

What causes it?
"Causes of diatoms
Virtually all new aquariums will go through a diatom bloom, which is nothing to worry about. Once they've reduced the excess nutrients they thrive on - particularly silicates - they will die back and other algae will move in unless limited by plant growth. In more mature aquariums, the cause of diatom blooms may be excessive nitrate and other nutrients, a lack of light - which diatoms don't really require but which will stunt other competing plant growth - or insufficient oxygen."


----------

